# AKN - Auking Mining



## Miner (7 October 2007)

Hello Jow 

Hello Folks 

Does any one know about CYCAL : China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO. It already got fully subscribed reportedly by FN Area whereas scheduled close 19 Oct. Issue is small $0.4M. Supposed to list by 16 November.

This company has made JV with SIPA Gold and Newmont and going to be a front investment vehicle of Yunnan Copper INdustry Group the third largest copper producer in China. www.cycal.com.au 

Lot of free (0.001 Cent) options given to the promoters and issue is fully underwritten by MP Securities who are in a box seat with 5% commission and 2,000,000 options as reported in prospectus.

This will probably be first of its kind by a Chinese investment company .

Please share your thoughts and any research done.

Regards


----------



## Trader Paul (25 October 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*



Hi folks,

CYU ... looking for a weak start next week, with expectations of
a low in November 2007 and a lift off its lows, as some positive
time cycles come into play, in December 2007:

       29102007 ... minor and positive

       06112007 ... difficult cycle, downward pressure on price ...???

       15112007 ... 2 minor and negative cycles

       21112007 ... 2 significant cycles to bring negative news ...??

       04122007 ... minor and negative = final low ???

  05-06112007 ... positive spotlight on CYU ..... 

      10122007 ... significant and positive news expected here 

      17122007 ... difficult cycle ... finances???

 28-31122007 ... negative news expected here     

      04012008 ... negative spotlight on CYU

 10-11012008 ... positive move ... finance-related ???

     17012008 ... positive news expected here

 01-04022008 ... 3 mixed cycles ... flat-to-down trading ???

 15-21022008 ... significant and negative period

 28-29022008 ... minor and positive ... finance-related???

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## aussie_in_china (26 October 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*

I live in Yunnan.

Here's my 2c for the longer term: Yunnan is going to be the entry point for the first major road connecting China and India (timeframe unclear, but within 5 years is possible to likely)... if India has a copper shortfall (particularly in the north-east) then this company will benefit at that time.


----------



## Miner (26 October 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*

Trader Paul and Aussie in China

Good to see first of all Yunnan physically exists in China. Do not understand the Indian connetion however Aussie in China. 

IRL is already exploring in India for copper, diamond etc but no luck with the share price. Another dodgy show by ex CSM chief.

But Trader Paul : are you an astrologer and your prediction was based in lunar cycle. What made you to predict so meticulously. What would be the power ball number in coming Thursday ?

Regards

Miner


----------



## Miner (29 October 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*

Me again

Trader Paul : are you feeling shy at the performance of CYU - does it seem to be weak at opening price of 60 cents, rising to 90 cents just to close at 72 cents at an investment of 25 cents
Why not run your crystal ball numbers again and just read the prospectus for God's sake.
I would be lucky to get such weak results in all my investment.

Regards

Miner


----------



## folksong (9 November 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*



Miner said:


> Me again
> 
> Trader Paul : are you feeling shy at the performance of CYU - does it seem to be weak at opening price of 60 cents, rising to 90 cents just to close at 72 cents at an investment of 25 cents
> Why not run your crystal ball numbers again and just read the prospectus for God's sake.
> ...




I am afraid CYU's performance has been REALLY WEAK this week! People like you are happy because you bought it at issuing price, but what about those people like me missed the issuing price but bought it on the 2nd trading day at the highest price and the price's been dropping with no stop...


----------



## Miner (10 November 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*

Dear Folksong
THanks for your post.
I am neither happy or unhappy with CYU price.
The volumes of sale coming very low and suggest the promoters have exhausted most of the floating stocks and made the share as of little importance for others. They do have a big agenda however.
My concern was when some people send expert comment without base and then feel shy to support their claims.
Share market goes up and down and no one coudl predict correctly. But some one predicted very low value of CYU like an expert (or punter) and in that perspective I had an objection.

Regards


----------



## Miner (31 December 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CYU ... looking for a weak start next week, with expectations of
> a low in November 2007 and a lift off its lows, as some positive
> ...




Dear Trader Paul
Trust you have had a profitable year 2007 and wish you a more profitable year in 2008 and thereafter.
I reviewed the posts made in CYU. YOur narration was most interesting. Please help me and share if the different dates you originally provided on 25 Oct 07 were based on horary (astrology) or some calculations?
Notwithstanding could please share how do you record the actual happenings against those predictive figures in your calendar ?
CYU has been stagnant at about 58 cents for long time and will be interested to hear comments from you and others.

THanks and Regards


----------



## gavank (31 December 2007)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia IPO*

if you l.ook at the market depth.. you wouldnt touch cyu with a barge pole
bottom fishing only attracts rubbish fish .... you can buy but who can yiou sell to and when can you sell
take it from a trader with excellent success ratio ( 570 trades in 2007 and 12 losses)  dont touch cyu unless you want to give away money... and if you do want to give it away , you can give it to me....lol

happy new year

gavan


----------



## kingkev (30 November 2010)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

Anybody been watching these stocks lately.  A lot of talk (announcements) but no real movement in SP.  Is this Chile thing going to benefit us shareholders in the short term ??? or even long term ????


----------



## Lionel (2 December 2010)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

Like the look of the Mt Dorothy cores. There's a long way from dril to JORC to production. I hope they don't screw about.


----------



## kingkev (6 December 2010)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

They seem to have their hands full so hopefully the assay results from the latest Mt Dorothy drilling will give us some leads.  This stock could be a long hold for me


----------



## Lionel (6 December 2010)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

That's the thing about explorers - the big ROE is made between the first drill and the production plans announcement. Production takes plant, workers, and finance - all of which cost more than an explorer can afford.

The best situations occur at the start of strong tailwinds (eg the oil & gas industry now) when explorers have staked out permits, and they can get a few projects into production before oversupply hits, or credit tightens. Lady Annie was headed for an IPO, and in the end became a trade sale, for less than everyone hoped (though still a fair price).

I hope 2011 brings strong tailwinds for copper explorers. If these cores are good, they could have a maiden JORC resource within six months if they don't waste time and concentrate their efforts. It will require strong financial commitment by a certain major shareholder. If they spin it off or sell the whole thing and retain a royalty, that will keep everyone happy, and will keep them in funds to return shareholders.


----------



## kingkev (15 December 2010)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

Well Lionel,


These cores are looking good.  A small spike in SP today

What does the future hold?


----------



## kingkev (6 January 2011)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

Well it looks like the market likes the results of the cores

Big spike today after the announcement

Might hold on for a while and see what happens when the next announcements come out


----------



## buriedalive (6 January 2011)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*



kingkev said:


> Well it looks like the market likes the results of the cores
> 
> Big spike today after the announcement
> 
> Might hold on for a while and see what happens when the next announcements come out




Hi

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ppers-price-and-volume-lists-today-12837.html

http://www.brr.com.au/event/67953/p...b7ed59e6b-5ACE777A-9DF0-718E-3654D54AB16876A4

http://thebull.com.au/articles/a/16705-china-yunnan-makes-rare-earth-discovery.html


Heavy Rare Earth Element (HREE) Discovery at Mt Dorothy - Mary Kathleen JV with Goldsearch Limited.
� A broad zone of Yttrium (Y) and Heavy Rare Earth Element (HREE) from MDD005: 16m @ 1249 ppm (1.24 kg/tonne) total HREE-Y from 71m.
� Revised analysis of results from MDD006 show: 36m @1.54% Cu and 198ppm Co from 50m.
Previously reported 28m @ 1.9% Cu and 247ppm Co from 50m;
incl. 9m @ 5.5% Cu and 205ppm Co from 55m;
incl.2m @ 10.5% Cu and 732ppm Co from 61m associated with chalcocite in breccia.
� MDD006 is now comparable in width and copper content to the previously reported 50 metre higher MDR002 which returned an intercept of 35m @ 1.52% copper and 397ppm cobalt from 17m

So happy l could burst! Finally one pays off!!!

PLS DYO Research. Private newbie posting interesting links, thats all.


----------



## kingkev (9 January 2011)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

Great day on Friday morning..........it crept up another 4c and then i sold out at 42.5

I figured that after the hype associated with HREE this was bound to head south albeit in the short run.

I am keen on getting back in but will probably wait until it gets down to at least 30c.  It might not go down that far but my thoughts on HREE mining means that these discoveries need to be more substantial as the processing costs are exhorbatant and China is still an unknown as far as the games they play.  The prices for REE and HREE are great at the moment and if China decides in the next year or so to flood the market with these elements it will be catastrophic for many small miners honing in on the current trend.

I like CYU for their copper aspirations so will like to come back in again

happy anylising


----------



## Lionel (18 January 2011)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

Yeah, I sold out too. The present price doesn't have nearly so much upside in it now, and all of HC has jumped on. It will be five years before CYU see any money (if any) from HREE ore sales, and I'm content to have more than doubled my money in the space of a month. I'll buy back in at the pre-announcement price range in 9 months' time, if the demand for copper doesn't drop below US$7K/tonne.


----------



## kingkev (18 January 2011)

*Re: CYU - China Yunnan Copper Australia*

GOOD CALL,

After I hit 100% profit I also bailed out boots and all.  It will still be on my watch list but I will also not be rushing in just yet.


----------



## System (30 May 2017)

On May 30th, 2017, Chinalco Yunnan Copper Resources Limited (CYU) changed its name and ASX code to Auking Mining Limited (AKN).


----------



## greggles (15 June 2021)

AKN has been reinstated to official quotation today after a 19 month suspension from trading. It has raised $7million (before costs) through the issue of 35 million new FPO shares at an issue price of 20c per share. As part of the capital raising, the Company has also issued 17.5 million free-attaching options that will be exercisable at 25c each on or before 30 June 2023.



> AKN will now focus on progressing its agreement with Anglo Australian Resources NL (ASX: AAR) to earn up to a 75% interest in the Koongie Park copper/zinc project (“Koongie Park”) (refer ASX announcement 25 June 2020).
> 
> Koongie Park is situated in north-eastern Western Australia in the highly mineralised Halls Creek region. The Koongie Park project comprises of 10 licences (two mining and eight exploration) covering an area of over 500km2. The asset has existing JORC 2012 resources of 6.36Mt at 1.3% Cu, 4.1% Zn, 0.3g/t Au and 26g/t Ag.




Lots of work to do now by AKN management to restore confidence in the company and to progress the Koongie Park Project. Might be something here down the track, but it's currently too early to tell.


----------



## greggles (4 October 2021)

AKN hit copper, zinc, and silver at Koongie Park. Over 100m of continuous near surface mineralisation is nothing to sneeze at and today's share price is reflecting that, currently up 52.4% to 32c.

Drilling is ongoing at Koongie Park and is expected to continue for another two months, so we should see a steady flow of assay results announced between now and the end of 2021.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2022)

100m at nearly 2% Cu is quite an intersection.


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2022)

I'm not sure how much this is going to extend the historical resource though. It looks like it will add a very high grade zone, but the rest? This looks like infill drilling of the old resource. It's outstanding grade, but low tonnage, so far.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 August 2022)

AKN says the first nine holes of a 13-hole drilling program have hit “_significant_” near surface copper mineralisation at the Cosmo prospect, part of the 8.9 million tonne Koongie Park copper-zinc project in WA.

Despite being a stone’s throw (~500m) from the open pittable 4.8Mt Onedin deposit, the Cosmo area has largely been untested by exploration and drilling.


> “_The discovery at Cosmo, while still at very early stages of an unexplored system, was very encouraging especially due to its proximity to the existing Onedin deposit and its potential to add more resource tonnes to Koongie Park_,” CEO Paul Williams says.



Further drilling is now planned at Cosmo before the end of 2022.
The market cap stock is under $12M and down 11% year-to-date. It had $3m in the bank at the end of June.

- _Stockhead_


----------

